# Amazonia VS controsoil



## Jovani (Aug 25, 2018)

After 5 years with no aquarium due to traveling, I wanna set up a planted tank thus investing in a middle budget tech aquarium with option to upgrade later on. My exact goal is an Iwagumi with only Dwarf Hair Grass. Dimension 50 L x 46 D x 45 H in cm. I wanna know which substrate is better Ada amazonia or Controsoil?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! And, thanks for tempting us to look into Controsoil. I Googled it to see what I could learn about it. It seems to be one more competitor for Aquasoil, but nothing I found made me believe it is any better than Aquasoil. They claim it leaches less ammonia during the first weeks after setting up the tank, but that ammonia leaching can be useful when cycling a new tank set-up. I think I would make my choice based largely on cost, at least until I could find any long term ratings of Controsoil - how is it after a year in use?


----------

